# Aggressive play with other dogs



## Indie'sMommy (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi everyone,

My 8 month old female V (Indie) seems to play a little rough with other dogs. She is very bitty and the hair on her back raises all the way from her neck to the base her tail. However, even when she nips and her hair raises, her tail is still wagging. I am a first time Vizsla owner and do not know all of the ins and outs of the breed yet. Any input would be much appreciated!! 

Thanks!


----------



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

My V's hair stands up on his back sometimes too when he's playing. He meets another V at the dog park from time to time and his does too when they play/wrestle or chase each other. Nothing aggressive comes from it when it happens and we both think it's just because he's excited, especially since their tails are wagging too along with it.

However my dog can play rough too, he's mouthy and loves to chase and nip but loves being chased too. He's 8 months and probably testing boundaries too so I've been trying to correct it if it seems excessive but I've seen other high energy dogs play like this too.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's just them being excited, and playing. 
As long as the other dog is up for chasing, and nipping. It's perfectly fine.

They do need to learn, that some dogs don't like that type of play. The other dog will let them know to back off. But you need to intervene, if your pup refuses to heed the warning. Otherwise be prepared for the other dog to put your pup in it's place. Some dogs do it correctly, but others carry it to far.


----------



## Indie'sMommy (Oct 25, 2017)

Thank you both! I assumed she was just playing, I just don't want her to ever hurt another dog or vice versa. I have intervened a couple of times, just to be on the safe side. 

Again, thank you for the feedback!


----------



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

texasred said:


> It's just them being excited, and playing.
> As long as the other dog is up for chasing, and nipping. It's perfectly fine.
> 
> They do need to learn, that some dogs don't like that type of play. The other dog will let them know to back off. But you need to intervene, if your pup refuses to heed the warning. Otherwise be prepared for the other dog to put your pup in it's place. Some dogs do it correctly, but others carry it to far.


Any tips on if the other dog is totally submissive and just doesn't care to play but the V is all up in their face still trying to play (not aggressively)? Other than having to actually pull him back. I prefer when the other dog corrects them because he will absolutely take a step back and realize that dog doesn't like it..but some goldens and labs are just sooooo mellow they don't do anything but lie there lol


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm working on that with Abbey. She wants to play, even if the other dog has had enough. She doesn't care if the other dog gives her a growl. She will step back, do a playful bark, and try it again. If a dog does a air snap. She will scream like she's been biten, even though there is no contact. Get a distance from them, then bark because she thinks she can push them into playing. She's what I call pushy, and rude dog manners.
Correcting her with leave it. Just make a her want it even more. What I'm working on now. Pull her quickly to me without a word. As soon as she's near me I praise her. Then get a few treats, and work whatever obedience I feel like a then moment. Lastly I tell her Settle. Step on the lead, where her standing, or sitting is uncomfortable. They may struggle a little, but then lay at your feet. As soon as they lay down, step closer to them on the lead. This prevents them from getting up. Depending on what I'm doing at the time. I just sit, or stand with her in that position, until her frame of mind has changed, and she's calm. By then she's forgotten, she was being annoying to the other dog. I can redirect her to play with something else.
You can practice Settle away from other dogs first. You can even drop a treat between her front legs, when she settles.
But that is for training, and I wouldnt have her expect it everytime. That way she knows the routine when it happens in a excited atmosphere. Its great when your out and about with your dog, and need you hads to be free.

We've only been trying this different approach for the last week. I'll let you know if it works better than telling a dog to leave it, and redirect them.


----------



## karendm (Nov 19, 2015)

Oh we have dealt with the same issue with Amber! She's 2 now and finally is able to recognize that not all dogs want to play this rough! For a long time I would avoid her playing with labs because a lot of them are soooo easy going and don't always tell her off. I kept her on a long line so that I could step in and move on when I felt Amber was getting too hyped up. I like your idea Texasred, to make them calm down. Now, the only time I watch out is if we meet a lab that's about the same age...they want to play crazy with Amber but they have no idea just how far she will go!  In that case I let her play a little and then keep walking so that it stops before it escalates. I find that similar breeds to the Vizsla or german shepherds are a good match for their play.


----------



## Jenmull506 (Oct 4, 2017)

I'm glad to hear that it isn't just mine. I have never seen a puppy play this hard before and both play dates have been with labs. I've had to finally pull her off of both of these dogs that were twice her age and twice her size. Today she has a playdate with a 46 pound German Shepard puppy who I suspect will give her a run for her money. I never know when it is right to pull back. I just always assume they will sort it out but it sounds like we do need to teach them proper play. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

I've noticed that border collies and other herding type dogs are a good match for Bandi. Energy/playfulness wise and they keep him in check haha. He also does well with Dalmatians (though we only know one intact male and they wrestle endlessly), GSPs of course, and a lot of bigger dogs like newfies and Bernese mountain dogs. But the best match so far has been vizslas..I know, surprising


----------



## karendm (Nov 19, 2015)

The way I figure out it's time to pull her back is when the other dog starts coming back to his owner and hanging around instead of out running and playing. Then I know they've had enough or they're not too sure what to make of it. If they're in the field running around and taking turns mouthing each other than I know they're both having fun.


----------

